# FIBERCON



## clack013 (Jul 6, 2007)

I switched from metamucil to fibercon to avoid the gas and also for convenience. I am currently taking 2 pills before my first meal of the day with 8 oz of water.Have people found this dose to be sufficient or is it better to take 4 or more a day?


----------



## tummer06 (Sep 27, 2007)

I take 2 before lunch and 2 before dinner when I eat out (thus am not 100% confident about the ingredients). Especially if I am on an empty stomach.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

How much will vary depending on the person so you'll have to try it out to see what works best for you.K.


----------

